# Sci-fi/fantasy Quiz!!!



## The Master™ (Jun 1, 2004)

This was posted on another board, so I thought I'd share... Everybody should get at least ONE... IT IS REALLY HARD!!!

Enjoy!!!   
*************************************************

1. Nedanillor, Drounli, Kriedigan and Brolenteen were collectively better known as ... ?

2. The Space Intruder Detector has informed you of an unidentified flying object travelling at SOL decimal eight in area blue. You order a red alert and an interceptor launch. Where are you, and what are you wearing?

3. What have the following in common?
... Ison Crystals
... Bergenholms
... Warshawski sails
... Necklin rods

4. It's a fair question - why _can't_ she whisper the words that your heart is longing to hear?

5. What did Miles Vorkosigan describe as "a lead weight, suitable for sinking small enemies" ?

6. The Mark XV Model M was named _Resartus_, and renamed _Stupendous_. The Mark XX Model B (codenamed _Tremendous_) was the first self-directing, self-aware model. What are they?

7. Harmony and Association are known as the Friendly planets. Why is this somewhat ironic?

8. I like SkyWay Soap because ... ?

9. How would you recognize the Anome of Durdane?

10. Ordinary college student Ernie Quinch has a best friend called Waldo "D.R." Dobbs. What does the "D.R." stand for?

11. You are fighting alongside the Paras, the Nocs, and several other Protos, against enemies who include the Dicrans and the Flosc. How tall are you?

12. Who does Nicholas van Rijn swear by?

13. Who gained his (honorary) doctorate at St. Cedd's College, Cambridge, in 1960? 

14. What are manufacturers Ono-Sendai famous for producing?

15. What can't you say in Babel-17?

16. Whose ID number was 1BDI?

17. What are jale and ulfire, and where would you find them?

18. What did Hanville Svetz not know about horses, that came as a surprise to him?

19. What do Captain Pausert of the _Venture_ and Captain Aron of the _Evening Bird_ have in common?

20. What's the main advantage of communication by Taprisiot? And the main disadvantage?

21. Colours:
a) They come in Green, Red, White, Black, and Yellow. What are they?
b) Blue, Ochre, Magenta, Scarlet, Grey, at one time also Brown, Indigo and Black, plus Fawn, White and Green - what sort of spectrum is that?
c) Blue, Black, Pink, Cream, Silver and Yellow. What are they?

22. What were Telperion and Laurelin?

23. Why was undercover narcotics agent "Fred" concerned about being ordered to investigate suspected drug runner Bob Arctor?

24. Xiombarg, the Free Trader starship Dane Thorsen served on, Thalira of Peladon, and death from the mutagenic effects of Xenovirus Takis-A. What do these four have in common?

25. Ice assassination is almost never fatal, so what _is_ its main disadvantage to the victim?


----------



## dwndrgn (Jun 1, 2004)

I don't know any of  them


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 1, 2004)

dwndrgn said:
			
		

> I don't know any of them


Okay, just for you (but don't tell anyone)... Some are from books, some are from comics and some are from TV...


----------



## Sirathiel (Jun 1, 2004)

Ha!

I got number 22!! I was already despairing that I'd know none of them! *g*


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 1, 2004)

If people want to PM me with their answers, when they have some and I'll keep score and announce a winner and the answers on 1st July...

If that is acceptable to everyone???


----------



## erickad71 (Jun 2, 2004)

I am completely clueless. I might know number 13, possibly.


----------



## Doc (Jun 2, 2004)

humm I knew 14 and 22.. I don't really feeling like dooing a google for all the rest....


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 3, 2004)

I tried googling most of the questions... And I'll tell you, that isn't an easy option...


----------



## Yvienn (Jun 4, 2004)

Where have you taken it from? It's hard, really. For whom is that test?


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 5, 2004)

I took it (well was given permission to take it) from another Sci-Fi/Fantasy Forum that I belong to... And the person who posted it there, had permission from the author of the quiz to take it from another Sci-Fi/Fantasy Forum...

All very complicated...

I like the fact that the quiz is so difficult, but if you have read the books or read the comics or seen the TV shows, then the answers are quite easy to SOME of the questions!!!

But if you haven't read Robert Heinlein or 2000AD or seen Futurama, then the questions are difficult...


----------



## Omega (Jun 5, 2004)

I think I've got no 4.


----------



## Esioul (Jun 5, 2004)

Gah I don't know any of them.


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 6, 2004)

As people seem to be a little upset at how hard the quiz is, do you want me to put up the answers???


----------



## The Master™ (Oct 6, 2004)

As there are more people on the board, THOUGHT I'D RESURRECT THIS LITTLE QUIZ!!!!


----------



## Rane Longfox (Oct 7, 2004)

I've got no idea either... except tongue-in-cheek answers


----------



## malfunkshun (Oct 11, 2004)

I have ZERO idea what the answers are to ANY of those questions  

How about these, I just now came up with em, all book trivia...

1.  What was the name of the force field in The Mote in Gods Eye?

2.  In Lucifers Hammer, who discovered the comet?

3.  What did the Wakefields call their escort biot at the node in Clarke's Rama series?

4.  In Greg Bear's Eon and Eternity, what green party advocate spawned an anti-technology cult?

5.  In which Star Trek novel did Spock assume a pirate identity, with a starship supposedly capable of speeds in excess of warp 10?

6.  In Asimov's Fantstic Voyage II - Destination Brain, what universal constant was superceded in order to make miniaturization possible?

7.  In Roger Zelazny's The Chronicles of Amber, what was Prince Corwin of Amber's Earth name?

8.  What was the name of Hari Seldons technique for predicting human behaviour in Asimov's Foundation Series?

9.  In The Restaurant at the End of the Universe, what was the name of the execution chamber in which Zaphod Beeblebrox was placed?

10.  How many legs does a puppeteer have?


----------



## Princess Ivy (Oct 11, 2004)

i know the answer to one of those. grrrr

here are some nice easy ones for dumbasses like me:
1) what is the current species of the librarian in the unseen university?
2) what effect do the bursars dried frogs pills create?
3) What is the name of the improbability drive ship in the hitchhikers guide to the galaxy ship?
4) What is the city of Armarda constructed of in the Scar by China Meiville?
5) What form did Belar assume when he instructed Riva in the construction of the Sword of the Rivan King in the Belgarid?
6) What is the name of the all powerful bird of Xanth?
7) What does the above bird use to effect magic and bestow favours in the same series?
8) What is the registration number of the Enterprise in the series, Enterprise?
9) What is the name of Sorkas first fire lizzard in Dragons Dawn?
10) Where did Peter Reidinger decide to stand in order to loft colonisation ships in the Pegasus sequence of the tower and hive series?


----------

